# Looking to build a French Door



## tomrouter (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I want to build a 36" wide French door with 9-12 tempered glass panes. It will be used to access a mudroom that will have another exterior door, so even though it is interior, I want it to be somewhat weather proof. I currently do not have a shaper.
I will use my bosch router but need to buy the right bits. I would like to see some plans before I begin so if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. 
Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Tom


----------



## tomrouter (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks,
I'm new at this so bear with me!


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you find plans? I have a 30" opening that I was considering putting a French door into, but I don't know if I'm up to _making_ one! The joints where the muntins cross one another is a fun one to make... I want to use that type of joint to make crosses, but haven't gotten around to trying it yet. Here's a couple of pictures.

Happy New Year,

Tom


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Tom. 
Here is a set of bits that will help with your project. You can order them thru Amazon or Rockler.

Freud Tools - French Door Bit Set


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more router bit set that will save you a ton of money $$$$$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pc-1-2-SH-...22680?pt=BI_Hammer_Drills&hash=item1e686a6798





















They look the same on the bench top as they do on the web page and cut great also





















+++++++
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-keywords=freud+French+Door+Bit+Set&x=13&y=12


====


----------



## tomrouter (Dec 20, 2011)

*latest info regarding French Door*

It appears my customer wants this french door for under $250. I see that the bits I want to use costs more!! They say they can buy this door at a local discount store,
so I told them they should. Thanks for your responses and I see how valuable this site can be. Good luck to all and Happy New Year!


----------



## Grumpy Old Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck to you! Hang about if you do this for a living! I'm glad I visited this thread just to see that bit set that bobj3 showed us. I'm a barely active hobbyist, and something like that is enough to make me consider making my own French Door!

(in other words, this post also serves as a shameless bookmark!)


----------



## tomrouter (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad you will make your own french doors and it is wonderful how some people take the time to offer info. I like to keep my efforts in the Shaker and Country furniture lines but sometimes stepping outside is when you find out some cool stuff! Good luck Grumpy and all who helped out here!


----------

